# Wire Wheels



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

I have posted before these wheels are from a bank repo 90% are new in a box the manufacture is United Wheel Corp. from Southern Cal. We were selling these in sets of 4 but the bank has changed there minds and now wants to sell the whole package or buy the palette.


Automotive Wheels & Accessories to include: (8) 24" Wire Wheels, (62) 22" Wire Wheels, (226) 20" Wire Wheels, (1) 19" Wire Wheel, (144) 18" Wire Wheels, (220) 17" Wire Wheels, (44) 16" Wire Wheels, (151) 15" Wire Wheels, (72) 14" Wire Wheels, (86) 13" Wire Wheels, (1) 10" Wire Wheel, WE have FWD, STD, REV ALL CHROME, ALL GOLD, OR GOLD AND CHROME. We would like to sell the whole thing for $50,000.00 or we will sell by the palette you make the combinations for the palette and we can discuss the price depending on the palette you put together. MAKE US AN OFFER ON WHAT YOU WANT!!!!! CALL Dan 1-800-238-3294 Shipping is the responsibility of the buyer.

the 13", 14", 15" are the bolt on type new but older style.

call 1-800-238-3294 ask for Dan Rayburn 
or
Email [email protected]

we have lots of photos to send you just ask includes Knockoffs and Adaptors


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

if you do the math thats an insane deal, BUT tell "the bank" good luck. People on here have a hard enough time selling a $15k car. In some cases $5k cars


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

I know what you mean I would sugest get a few friends together and buy a palette and every one wins


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

that 1015 rims = less then $50.00 a wheel WOW


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MY HOMIE CAME DOWN AND GOT SOME WIRES FROM YOU AND WAS REAL PLEASED, SAID THERE IS ALOT OF WHEELS, HE BOUGHT A FEW SETS


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

I have never sold wheels befor beleave me we got in over are heads try to take this on I would love to go back to selling what I know and leave the wheels to someone elese. Its great to hear your budy got what he wanted :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

damn theyre all sealed too

its a hassle but you could post up pics sizes colors of what you got and start sellin sets. You can sell em for more than 50 a wheel to make up the hassle difference. 

Do they all have knockoffs and adapters? Do you have just a bunch of adapters of different sizes and stuff?


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

We have 4 boxes of adaptors of all sizes and i'm not talking small boxes two boxes fit on a 4 x 4 palette a lot of diffrent bolt patterns and the knockoffs we have more chrome then gold but a shit load of difrent types like two wings, three wings, tent tops, bulletes, cone shaped ect........ i will take some photos and post them in the next couple of days
:uh:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Jun 30 2009, 06:00 PM~14343274
> *We have 4 boxes of adaptors of all sizes and i'm not talking small boxes two boxes fit on a 4 x 4  palette a lot of diffrent bolt patterns and the knockoffs we have more chrome then gold but a shit load of difrent  types like two wings, three wings, tent tops, bulletes, cone shaped ect........ i will take some photos and post them in the next couple of days
> :uh:
> *


I believe you. Im just sayin you might make some money sellin sets and definately knockoffs, they go for around a 100 a set. You dont have the most poplular size 13 and 14 knockoffs but alot of people want some of them other sizes too.


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

tell me what you want and let me see what I can do for you


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

any one looking for equipment automotive, Trucks, Trailers, Woodworking, Machine Tools, and just about every thing elese check out are web site at www.rtrservices.com we deal with commercial repo's you will be amazed at the things we have!


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

nice rims


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

yea a trailer how much and what size....some compressors pm on the info thanks


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

take a look at the site we have trailers of all sizes utility to tractor trailers www.rtrservices.com 1-800-238-3294


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

thanks

slam-low63

they are real nice


----------



## AZ Westsider (Jun 15, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR THE 20X8 GOLD?


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

how many to a pallet?


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

okay if you buy one set at a time this is what we charge:

13" $200.00 for a set of 4
14" $200.00 for a set of 4
15" $200.00 for a set of 4
16" $200.00 for a set of 4
17" $240.00 for a set of 4
18" $240.00 for a set of 4
20" $400.00 for a set of 4
22" $400.00 for a set of 4
24" $400.00 for a set of 4

includes all the adaptors and knock offs

if you buy a palette it will depend on what sizes of wheels you buy on what the price would be and the number of wheels to a palette will depend on the size also 

min of 6 sets to a palette

shipping and handeling is paid buy the buyer we do NOT SHIP sorry
:cheesy:


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

a few new photos


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

:0 damn
sucks u dont ship


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

how many complete sets of 13x7's do you got,I brought this to the attention of one of my uso's that owns a wheel shop in mesa and he said he'll take all your 13x7's with acc's(knock offs and adapters),complete sets,whats your cell #...........


> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Jul 2 2009, 12:04 PM~14363081
> *okay if you buy one set at a time this is what we charge:
> 
> 13" $200.00 for a set of 4
> ...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 3 2009, 02:27 PM~14372989
> *how many complete sets of 13x7's do you got,I brought this to the attention of one of my uso's that owns a wheel shop in mesa and he said he'll take all your 13x7's with acc's(knock offs and adapters),complete sets,whats your cell #...........
> *


read his first post, all 13 14 and 15s are bolt ons


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

so what you wont even put it on a truck if i pay for the shipping?. sorry if thats a stupid questions but i just wana be clear


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

you really need to go there to see what he has some of the bigger stuff is different as well some are 100 spoke and some are 150 
he has a whole pallet of 15x10 bolt ons


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

how much for a set of KNOCKOFF CAPS? A set of 4 2- lefts and 2- rights chrome 2 bars or 3 bars


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

I will try to answer all the questions sorry about the delay we had a three day week end 

first we will load the wheels on a truck for you at no cost but we do not ship I am workinging on getting some special rates for every one on shipping so look back and i will post that for you

second the adaptors and knock offs are free with purchase of wheels if you are looking for just the knock off I will charge you $20.00 a set of 4 but keep in mind I do not know much about this so bring me any and all info so we can get it right the first time for you. I will send photos befor you purchase so we can help get it right the adaptors are $40.00 for a set of 4 but you need to know what bolt pattern for me to start looking for you. we are all out of CHEVY adaptors all ready 

13" , 14" and 15" are all BOLT ON's if you are interested i will get that for you let me know

these wheels are nice, not the best but damn good for the price if you compare to the SUMMER SPECIAL offered by DAYTONS you could buy 4 or 5 sets for the same price keep that in mind. maybe I should not compare the Dayton to these wheels but they all look the same to me


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

Just spoke with Curtis from Frieght Quotes 1-800-323-5441 ext 1877 [email protected] he stated he will be able to work with us on getting everyone a good deal on shipping. I have used Curtis and frieght quotes about 100+ times with many of my coustomers and have had no complaints with survice or cost give him a try the quote is free. no job to small or big


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Where are you located? Are they available for pickup?*


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

We are in Salem Oregon zip is 97301 give me a call and I will give the exact address 1-800-238-3294 ask for Dan


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

Dan,
Here are some quotes for you based on the following information:
from your location in Salem Oregon to Business with a dock, 1 pallet 350 lbs.
Residential delivery and liftgates will increase the rates.

Los Angeles $116.29
Phoenix $136.08
Dallas $159.78
Houston $159.78
Kansas City $134.54
Chicago $177.42
Miami $236.03
Atlanta $171.75
Philadelphia	$186.27

Thanks for the opportunity.

Curtis
Curtis Harper [[email protected]]
1-800-323-5441 ext 1877


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

2- standard 24" all gold $200.00
2- standard 24" gold and chrome $200.00
comes with adaptors and knock offs

you ship


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

18x6 standards? centergold


----------



## JesusChrist (Aug 11, 2004)

got 22's?


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

My 18" are 18 X 8 the smallest is the 17 x 7 mainly have them in the 8's


we have alot of 22 x 8 give me a call

thank you

Dan 
1-800-238-3294


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Jul 9 2009, 09:41 AM~14422613
> *My 18" are 18 X 8 the smallest is the 17 x 7 mainly have them in the 8's
> we have alot of 22 x 8 give me a call
> 
> ...


You got a full set of 24"?


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Jun 29 2009, 05:07 PM~14332527
> *I have posted before these wheels are from a bank repo 90% are new in a box the manufacture is United Wheel Corp. from Southern Cal. We were selling these in sets of 4 but the bank has changed there minds and now wants to sell the whole package or buy the palette.
> Automotive Wheels & Accessories to include:  (8) 24" Wire Wheels, (62) 22" Wire Wheels, (226) 20" Wire Wheels, (1) 19" Wire Wheel, (144) 18" Wire Wheels, (220) 17" Wire Wheels, (44) 16" Wire Wheels, (151) 15" Wire Wheels, (72) 14" Wire Wheels, (86) 13" Wire Wheels, (1) 10" Wire Wheel, WE have FWD, STD, REV ALL CHROME, ALL GOLD, OR GOLD AND CHROME. We would like to sell the whole thing for $50,000.00 or we will sell by the palette you make the combinations for the palette and we can discuss the price depending on the palette you put together. MAKE US AN OFFER ON WHAT YOU WANT!!!!! CALL Dan 1-800-238-3294 Shipping is the responsibility of the buyer.
> 
> ...


pic


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Jul 9 2009, 10:41 AM~14422613
> *My 18" are 18 X 8 the smallest is the 17 x 7 mainly have them in the 8's
> we have alot of 22 x 8 give me a call
> 
> ...


any pics of the 18 x 8's all chrome?


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

no on the full sets of 24" sorry

i will try to get the photos for you


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Jul 9 2009, 04:35 PM~14427152
> *no on the full sets of 24" sorry
> 
> i will try to get the photos for you
> *


You got a full set of all chrome in the 22"


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

yes what off set are you looking for?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Jul 9 2009, 04:48 PM~14427269
> *yes what off set are you looking for?
> *


std how much shipping to ga


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

can I get a set of knockoffs than (4 total) 2-lefts 2-rights? I'll pay for shipping!!! Or what if I bought like 5 sets of them u ship than!?


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Jun 30 2009, 11:14 AM~14340672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have a set like this in 20s or 22s (reverse) in chrome or center gold also can u post clear pics of the diff knock offs u guys have would like to get 3 sets


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

what happend you guys bounce?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jul 15 2009, 06:24 PM~14485446
> *what happend you guys bounce?
> *


I dunno, was waiting for a call back, email, PM, something from them about a good sized order and nothing.....


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

will you sale a set of kos the gold 2 bar with chip insert lmk thanks


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 15 2009, 04:33 PM~14485540
> *I dunno, was waiting for a call back, email, PM, something from them about a good sized order and nothing.....
> *


same


----------



## caddy_kid84 (May 8, 2009)

do u have ne more 22 in all chrome deep dish?? and 20in all center gold deep dish??? if so pm me a price on both pair.. very interested..


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

shit musta been a hoax i guess. or the dude ended up in the hospital.


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

sorry to disapoint not in the hospital yet but I soon will be if I don't sell this stuff soon. not a hoax come see for your self.


call me 
1-800-238-3294


ask for Dan


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 15 2009, 04:33 PM~14485540
> *I dunno, was waiting for a call back, email, PM, something from them about a good sized order and nothing.....
> *



if you do anything lt me know im looking for a set of 17s std


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 9 2009, 06:58 PM~14427380
> *std how much shipping to ga
> *



how much for some all gold or tripple gold 22's to ga as well, std like big c wanted.


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

look the price has not changed $50.00, $60.00 and $100.00 each. It does not matter if you want ALL GOLD, ALL CHROME or GOLD AND CHROME the price is the same.

$50.00= 13",14",15",16"
$60.00=17", 18"
$100.00= 20", 22", 24"
adaptors and knock offs are free with the wheels



CALL ME 1-800-238-3294, local 503-399-9655
SALEM OREGON

Dan


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thanx man, im going to see about either all gold 22,s or 24's I will give you a call monday for shipping price


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jul 24 2009, 04:47 PM~14573946
> *thanx man, im going to see about either all gold 22,s or 24's I will give you a call monday for shipping price
> *


He told me he didnt have a full set of 24 i was going to cop a set for my 63 lac


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

so no full sets of 24s


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

still true no full sets of 24" 

22" deep dish all chrome $400.00 a set
20" deep dish $400.00 a set


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Jul 27 2009, 11:18 AM~14592269
> *still true no full sets of 24"
> 
> 22" deep dish all chrome $400.00 a set
> ...


hey dan im glad i told you about this site..looks like you are doing good bussiness


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

WHAT TYPE OF PAYMENT YOU GUYS ACCEPT?


----------



## Droppedtoyvan (Sep 16, 2008)

You have any pics of the 13" and 14" wheels? Looking for Standard offset if possible.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

post pics of the 10 " wire wheel :cheesy:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Jul 23 2009, 04:52 PM~14563754
> *sorry to disapoint not in the hospital yet but I soon will be if I don't sell this stuff soon. not a hoax come see for your self.
> call me
> 1-800-238-3294
> ...


im not saying i wished you in the hospital. you just pulled a no show for a few weeks right in the middle of a transaction :dunno: .
i was already dealing with you over email about a few sets. talked to your shipper and had it all lined up then you pulled a hoffa. you still havent emailed me back about it.
not feeling real secure your not guna grab my money and dissaper again before you send the rims :ugh:


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

at this point I am not sure where the 10" is sorry when I find it I will post it.


I try to check the site all the time but I just don't have a lot of time sorry

IF you are concerned about who you are dealing with check are web site www.rtrservices.com, look us up on the chamber of commence city of Salem Oregon, or better business bureau, call are phone number 1-800-238-3294 or 503-399-9655 if you still are not satisfied don't buy from us.

the best way to get ahold of me is by phone so call me it is free 

64impalatattooman ------- thank you very much I wish I had what you needed


we take two forms of payments CASH or Wire Transfers sorry no paypal or credit cards or checks or cashers checks or IOU's or trades


----------



## Droppedtoyvan (Sep 16, 2008)

You have any pics of the 13" and 14" wheels? Looking for Standard offset if possible. Thanks


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

inventory: 

17 x 8 FWD Chrome 11 sets
17 x 8 STD gold and chrome 4 sets
17 x 8 FWD gold and chrome 4 sets
17 x 8 REV gold and chrome 2 sets 
17 x 8 STD ALL GOLD 1 set

16 x 8 std Gold and chrome 4 sets
16 x 8 REV gold and chrome set

15 x 7 FWD chrome 9 sets
15 x 7 STD chrome 2 sets


18 x 8 REV gold and chrome 5 sets
18 x 8 Gold and chrome STD 1 set

20 x 8 STD Chrome 2 sets
20 x 8 REV Chrome 2 sets
20 x 8 FWD Chrome 8 sets
20 x 8 STD all Gold 1 set
20 x 8 REV gold and chrome 2 sets
20 x 8 STD gold and chrome 2 sets

22 x 8 REV chrome 1 set
22 x 8 REV Gold and chrome 2 sets

24 x 8 STD All Gold 2 total
24 x 8 REV Chrome 2 total


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

do you know they are bolt ons the 13" and 14" I have photos let me know if that is what you are looking for


----------



## Droppedtoyvan (Sep 16, 2008)

I know they are bolt on, as long as they will fit a 4x114.3 bolt pattern


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

can you tell by looking at the wheel? will the wheel say this on it some where ?4x114.3 bolt pattern


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Droppedtoyvan (Sep 16, 2008)

looks like they are unilug. Can you get a pic of the actual hub?


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Jul 31 2009, 03:23 PM~14640478
> *at this point I am not sure where the 10" is sorry when I find it I will post it.
> I try to check the site all the time but I just don't have a lot of time sorry
> 
> ...



fair enough!

so you have any left in 17x7 standerd center golds and/or all gold same size ?


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

in the 7" wide you have to go with the 16" or smaller we have 4 sets of the 17 X 8 gold center and chrome outer let me know if this works


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

what do you mean the hub?? like I said before not an expert


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

17 x 8 STD gold and chrome 4 sets

How much are you asking for 1 set, and are they knock-off or bolt-on?

Thanks.


----------



## Droppedtoyvan (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@~
> *what do you mean the hub?? like I said before not an expert*


This is the hub circled:



If you can get a straight picture of the hub instead of the 3/4 view, that would be awesome. Theres no bolt pattern numbers on the box at all by anychance?


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Aug 3 2009, 11:14 AM~14659866
> *in the 7" wide you have to go with the 16" or smaller we have 4 sets of the 17 X 8 gold center and chrome outer let me know if this works
> *


so 16X7 center golds?


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

matttatts I found 2 sets of 17 X 7 STD gold and chrome call me 1-800-238-3294


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whosthemandan2_@Jun 29 2009, 05:07 PM~14332527
> *I have posted before these wheels are from a bank repo 90% are new in a box the manufacture is United Wheel Corp. from Southern Cal. We were selling these in sets of 4 but the bank has changed there minds and now wants to sell the whole package or buy the palette.
> Automotive Wheels & Accessories to include:  (8) 24" Wire Wheels, (62) 22" Wire Wheels, (226) 20" Wire Wheels, (1) 19" Wire Wheel, (144) 18" Wire Wheels, (220) 17" Wire Wheels, (44) 16" Wire Wheels, (151) 15" Wire Wheels, (72) 14" Wire Wheels, (86) 13" Wire Wheels, (1) 10" Wire Wheel, WE have FWD, STD, REV ALL CHROME, ALL GOLD, OR GOLD AND CHROME. We would like to sell the whole thing for $50,000.00 or we will sell by the palette you make the combinations for the palette and we can discuss the price depending on the palette you put together. MAKE US AN OFFER ON WHAT YOU WANT!!!!! CALL Dan 1-800-238-3294 Shipping is the responsibility of the buyer.
> 
> ...


Do u ship to BC, canada


----------



## vietfob714 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Dan I gave you a call today and left a message on your voicemail.


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

SO NO 13X7 KNOCK OFFS???


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

working a new set of inventory, I should have some 13" and 14" but i don't know what yet I will let everyone know as soon as I can


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

has anyone bought any of these? im wanting a few sets of knockoffs and adaptors, maybe some 13s


----------



## vietfob714 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Dan. Where is the pickup location?


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Aug 14 2009, 05:11 PM~14772653
> *has anyone bought any of these? im wanting a few sets of knockoffs and adaptors, maybe some 13s
> *


hoping mine will be here monday :biggrin:


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Aug 15 2009, 06:05 PM~14779056
> *hoping mine will be here monday  :biggrin:
> *


hit me up with how it goes homie, hope it works out. thanks


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

are location is 395 Market st Salem Oregon 97301 1-800-238-3294 ask for Dan


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

:worship: :guns: :barf: :banghead: :yes: :no: :nicoderm: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## Lakkai429 (Dec 29, 2008)

you got any 13's that are knockoffs yet


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

got mine and they fuckin sweet! just as discribed. fast as fast can be aswell. A++++++++ seller you da man dan !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Did you get any of those 13" knockoffs yet? or are you not selling anymore??????????


----------



## whosthemandan2 (May 11, 2009)

good to hear MATTATTS it was nice doing buissss with you :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

Great deals! Can you sell me one chrome 20" 150 spoke fwd and ship? I also need 2 sets of knockoffs.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

what all do you have left dan?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Sep 3 2009, 08:22 AM~14968124
> *what all do you have left dan?
> *


x2 TTT


----------

